# Central nj - certified coder



## ssebikari (Jul 24, 2009)

We are searching for a Certified Professional Coder (CPC/CPC-H) /Appeals Analyst to join our company in our office in Bedminster, NJ. The ideal candidate will be a motivated individual who is well-organized and has superb customer service skills along with strong healthcare and medical claims processing experience. The individual should enjoy working in a fast paced environment and enjoy partnering with a talented team to truly deliver value to our clients.  This is a ground floor opportunity for someone looking for a change from typical coding.

As a Certified Professional Coder (CPC/CPC-H) /Appeals Analyst you will be responsible for all aspects of the appeals process. Responsibilities include intake, verification, research and logging of appeals. Creating and customizing appeal response letters in a professional manner and other related duties as assigned.

QUALIFICATIONS / EDUCATION / EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:

•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC/CPC-H) required
•	2 – 5 years healthcare and medical claims processing experience from provider’s office or payor. Appeals experience helpful
•	Outstanding written and verbal communication skills 
•	Excellent research and organizational skills
•	Proficient knowledge of Microsoft Outlook, Word, and Excel
•	Detailed-oriented and able to work in a fast paced environment

Please note this is an in-house position.
Please submit your resume with salary requirements to careers@phx-online.com.


----------

